# Samsung CLP-320N - Spurillen im Asudruck



## edroony (24. November 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe heute meinen Drucker bekommen, leider ist auf jeder ausgedruckten Seiten eine Spurrille (von hinten durch gedruckter Streifen, von einer Transportrolle oder so) zu sehen. 
Hatte von Euch einer schon mal so ein Problem und kann mir Tipps geben wie ich das abstellen kann?

Der Drucker ist ein gebrauchter, aber gereinigter und überholter aus E-Bay von einer Firma also nicht privat.

Viele Grüße
EdRoony


----------

